# Slip up!



## Gaia

Question for any smokers or previous smokers. Gate admitted to having a cigar just two nights ago. Now I was upset with him for not telling me the night it happened but I told him since there is a lot going on I could see how he would forget.

Now my question is... since he had smoked this cigar would I have to worry about him falling back into the habit of smoking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

Yes. Former 2 pack a dayer here. It can be very addictive. When I met my wife I had not smoked in several years. A year or so into the marriage we went out to a bar with friends and I bummed a smoke for some reason. Bought a pack and restarted the next day. Smoked for a couple of years then quite for good. 22 years now. You cant cheat with addictions.


----------



## Gaia

Thanks amp. Well he admitted to smoking again last night. He says he doesn't want to fall back into the habit of doing it so is there an alternative to smoking that may help? The niqaderm patches gave him rashes the last time he tried them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33

Wellbutrin. Its a anti depressant but I was prescribed by a doctor years ago. It worked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

Gaia said:


> Thanks amp. Well he admitted to smoking again last night. He says he doesn't want to fall back into the habit of doing it so is there an alternative to smoking that may help? The niqaderm patches gave him rashes the last time he tried them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry, I went cold turkey with no aids other than chewing regular gum. Pretty grumpy for a while.


----------



## anchorwatch

Amplexor said:


> Yes. Former 2 pack a dayer here. It can be very addictive. When I met my wife I had not smoked in several years. A year or so into the marriage we went out to a bar with friends and I bummed a smoke for some reason. Bought a pack and restarted the next day. Smoked for a couple of years then quite for good. 22 years now. You cant cheat with addictions.


:iagree:

Gaia, I agree with Amp. I stop for 2 years. Went on a buddy golf trip, a few bourbons at the bar, buddies blowing smoke in my face, grubbed one, took another year and a half to quit again. 11 years with out it now and I know all it takes is one. Won't even touch a cigar.

Patches, bleh! They made me puke. Cold turkey worked.


----------



## Gaia

richie33 said:


> Wellbutrin. Its a anti depressant but I was prescribed by a doctor years ago. It worked.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He says no way to that lol but he said he is just not going to do it anymore because he doesn't want to make it a habit again. He agreed to try some gum but I think its going to have to be a day by day thing. He might very well slip up again so who knows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia

He hasn't had a smoke of any kind since the last time... so hoping it stays that way. Really proud of him right now. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopefull363

They have nicotine gum and lozenges. I think the lozenges are called Commit.


----------



## anchorwatch

Gaia said:


> He hasn't had a smoke of any kind since the last time... so hoping it stays that way. Really proud of him right now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good for him. It will take the first 14 to 21 days for him to get over the hump. Start putting that tobacco money aside for a celebration.


----------



## Gaia

Thanks hopeful and anchor. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jibril

Not being a smoker myself, my advice may not be worth all that much.

A friend of mine was a 2-pack a day smoker. I forget why he was compelled to quit, but one day he decided he would. He had trouble quitting, but came to realize that he could fool himself out of smoking by doing things with his hands. I suppose his issue was that when he _wasn't_ smoking, he had nothing to do with his hands anymore. 

So he started carrying a grip ball with him everywhere he went. Whenever he felt compelled to smoke, he would just play with the ball instead. He swore this helped him break the habit.


----------



## Gaia

Hmm that sounds like a good idea... will give that a shot too. Thanks jibril. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT

Has anyone on here tried Champix and if so was it beneficial?


----------



## Gaia

What is champix TBT?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT

Gaia, it's the brand name of the drug varenicline.Supposedly it works on the same receptors in the brain that nicotine affects.It decreases the pleasure as well as eases the withdrawal and cravings.I need to quit so I was wondering if anyone on here had experience with it.It's good to hear gate is holding up,but it may be too hard for me as I've been smoking for 45 years.I keep trying though.


----------



## CantePe

electronic cig


----------



## Going Mental

> Has anyone on here tried Champix and if so was it beneficial?


Its branded Champix in Australia and strongly controlled. Know its made by Pfizer. Its active ingredient is Varenicline Tartrate, a failed anti-depressant. You actually start taking it before you stop the physical smoking. 

Worked a charm on me. The best bit though is you don't get the physical cravings. Its a bit like sitting in front of the tv and thinking, I want chocolate, but not being bothered to get up and get it.

Only lasted on the lowest dose before the nausea got the better of me (worse than morning sickness) but that was enough to get over the worst of the cravings. It changes the taste of the cigarettes in your mouth - if you thought smokes taste bad enough now, wait till you've had Champix for a week or two blleeurgh. 

Side effects for me were the nausea, and the dreams can be intense & vivid. Some people have nightmares, but I found it more a case of the dreams being more real...ie the memory of it was hard to decipher if it was a dream or reality (hope that makes sense). 

All other methods had failed for me. I planned this out more than I ever had before AND I was ready. I have been a non-smoker since 20 September 2010 :smthumbup:

Hope that helps


----------



## TBT

GM,thank you for your reply and it helps.Companies always warn of possible side effects with this type of product,but I always feel more comfortable hearing the personal incite of the end user.Right now I'm leaning toward giving it a try and will go over if I'm a good fit for using it or not with my MD next week.Hoping that,as in your case,the benefit far outweighs any temporary discomfort.Happy to see you've obviously found success going by your quit date,so keep it up and once again thanks.


----------



## Hopefull363

Do you mean Chantix? There's a drug in the US called Chantix. Maybe they are the same thing marketed under different names.


----------



## TBT

Hopefull363 said:


> Do you mean Chantix? There's a drug in the US called Chantix. Maybe they are the same thing marketed under different names.


I think you're right.Wonder if there's any significance to making such a minimal change to the name? Copyright maybe?


----------



## Hopefull363

I know a few people that tried it. It worked for some but gave other some severe mood swings and nightmares. Haven't tried it myself. I'm afraid of the side affects.


----------



## In_The_Wind

Gaia said:


> Thanks amp. Well he admitted to smoking again last night. He says he doesn't want to fall back into the habit of doing it so is there an alternative to smoking that may help? The niqaderm patches gave him rashes the last time he tried them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Skoal brother just kidding check with your local pharmacy they might have nicsuckers kinda like tootsiepops with nicotine they help and arent very expensive


----------



## TBT

Hopefull,I worry about the side effects too,but at this point I'm more concerned about possible alternatives if I don't quit.Maybe I just have to take the attitude "no pain,no gain".


----------



## CantePe

https://www.e-cig.com/shopping/default.asp


----------



## Hopefull363

CantePe,

I tried one type on e-cig from 7/11. Didn't like it. I'm looking to try another though.

Gaia, sorry to thread jack.

TBT, I know what you mean. I'm disgusted with myself with every one I smoke.


----------



## pidge70

TBT said:


> Has anyone on here tried Champix and if so was it beneficial?


My H used it. Caused very vivid nightmares and made him have suicidal thoughts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT

pidge70 said:


> My H used it. Caused very vivid nightmares and made him have suicidal thoughts.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah,it seems the more I read the more I see that there are one type of side effect or another.

Sorry for the tj Gaia


----------



## Gaia

Thread jack away... I really don't mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Going Mental

I think it depends on the person. I have heard more good stories than bad though. However because of the potential side effects, that is why it is strongly regulated in Australia. You even have to have some psychological therapy/counselling to go with it. You can try it and always stop if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## Gaia

Another slip up today. I would have been understandable... but he tried to lie about it.... which now has me irked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kurosity

Sorry to hear that Gaia. 
I can not use most of the cessation products out there because of the effects. Chantix is out because I already have depression, the patch gave me nightmares, the gum bothered my stomach and throat. 
All that is left to me for now is the ever elusive will power and may be the E-Cigs will help. I have order a nicotine stage down version in hopes to make it a better process. Don't trust the cheap ones in stores 
Anyways I wish wish you and him the best of luck and he can do it. Success is only possible through failures first.


----------



## Gaia

Thanks kurosity.  when we can... I think were going to get him those e-cigs to try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kurosity

I hope he finds something to help him WIN his battle with smoking. I believe he will win that battle! Going to send out some positive thoughts his and your way!
Oh and your welcome


----------

